# Лечение позвоночника в лечебном центре Горизонт



## hjycc (1 Июн 2011)

Уважаемые гости, дорогие друзья:
Здравствуйте!
Добро пожаловать на китайский веб-сайт ЛЦ “Горизонт” по ТКМ. Здесь вы сможете в полной мере узнать о процессе нашего развития.
Прежде всего, от имени компании ЛЦ “Горизонт”, хотим выразить искреннюю признательность всем друзьям за поддержку и заботу на всех уровнях !Даляньская компания “Горизонт” была основана в 2004 г., в 2006 г. был открыт филиал на острове Хайнань, в г. Санья.
С момента своего создания мы определили принцип нашей компании. Мы предлагаем лечение в Даляне.
"реабилитация больных и посетителей центра, высокое качество и сервис”.
Мы придерживаемся корпоративной философии "благородная этика, превосходное
медицинское мастерство, высококачественое обслуживание и чистая окружающая среда".
Мы стремимся “к совершенству и безупречности, к честному отношению, заслуживающего доверия, к оптимизму и предприимчивости” с целью повышения своих услуг и постоянных инноваций. В ноября 2010 г. компания открыла третий филиал клуба здоровья ”Горизонт”
В ТКМ в г. Санья, в заливе Дракона, мы заложили фундамент для повышения ранга компании “Горизонт”.
После пяти лет неустанных усилий в профессиональную команду трудового коллектива ЛЦ “Горизонт” вошли более 20 ведущих врачей и более 40 врачей-специалистов, имеющих медицинское образование. Они сочетают традиционную и современную китайскую медицину в процессе лечения.
На сегодняшний день ЛЦ “Горизонт” является развивающимся предприятием. Сотрудники центра продолжают содействовать стремлениям “к совершенству и безупречности, к честному отношению, заслуживающего доверия, к оптимизму и предприимчивости”, используя современные технологию для обеспечения сервиса. Искренне благодарю вас за заботу и поддержку в развитии ЛЦ “Горизонт” !


----------

